# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 40 )



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Are you an Artist or a Craftsman? And is there a difference?*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the token Hawaiian too...


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2016)

The definition I have heard is that a Craftsman makes usable things and an artist makes beautiful things. I am not good enough to be either IMO, I am a woodworker. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 2, 2016)

It depends on who I'm talking to, if it's another maker I'm just a guy that makes stuff. If I'm selling a piece to a hipster I'm an artist and expect a living wage for my incredible skill and amazing vision.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2016)

craftsman- artists are all whacked out and wonky like @Tclem

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm a moron

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 2, 2016)

It all depends on the audience. And what I'm doing at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 2, 2016)

I lean more towards the craftsman type mostly. For me it's function over fashion in most areas in my life.
When it comes to woodwork I should expand my limited knowledge and will at some point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 2, 2016)

Craftsman, but aspiring artist. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Craftsman, the aliens never blessed me with the visions necessary to be an artist. As Allen stated above, I'm more into practicality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2016)

I kind of agree with what Tony said, a craftsman makes useful things and an artist makes beautiful things..................but I believe they should be blended. When I build furniture or useful things I think I am mostly craftsman. But there are some things that I do just for the joy of doing it and for the artistic and creative side it brings out of me. Turning on the lathe is mostly fun artistic creativity for me, scroll saw work is another form of work that is artistic and creative to me. I think of all the amazing turners here and the works that they do can only be described as art. But when I build furniture now I can't help but think of the words of Sam Maloof, he said that things should be beautiful as well as useful. I think of some of the things that @Mike1950 has made, his work bench and the furniture and boxes he has made, all very beautiful as well as functional. So for me I think it is a blend of both, i used to separate it but not so much anymore. Now I try and make things beautiful and pleasing to the eye but try and keep within my own style that I am trying to develop, works that are not to busy, I try and let the wood speak for itself and be what it wants to be and enhance the natural beauty of the wood. Is that art or craft? Maybe a little of both.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 3


----------



## David Hill (Oct 2, 2016)

. I regard myself as more of a craftsman since I'm trying to make more or less functional things that are pretty. If someone regards it as the work of an "artiste"-- well.... I don't argue with'em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 2, 2016)

Craftsmanship is my goal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 2, 2016)

I am a hobbiest who makes things that someone might want to buy but not a prerequisite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm a jackass that likes to do projects often.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm trying to make a living as one or the other so that probably just makes me an idiot

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## deltatango (Oct 2, 2016)

When a worker pushes beyond what is required and strives to do the best, and develops a style and way about it, then craftsmanship is involved.

When a craftsman pushes beyond what is expected and makes forms that are unique, and possibly never before seen, then art is involved.

When an artist creates something that when you see it you forget everything and begin to dream, then vision is involved.

In each thing the transcendence requires that which underlies it; the work makes craftsmanship possible, craftsmanship makes art possible, art makes vision occur. Without truly seeing, we are blinded by great work, which without right making we are faced with mediocrity, which given as a standard gradually fades into oblivion.

Strive to make it right, improve the process, see the work not for what is is, but for what it can be.

If it causes you to dream it is likely art. If you say "I wish I had made that", it is likely craft. If it looks like a job well done, it is likely work.

Knowing that these three areas co-exsist, and mostly hinge upon one another is key to understanding that no one doing the best they can as artist or craftsman or worker is better than the other.

We are what we do. We are what we make. We are what we dream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 7


----------



## DKMD (Oct 2, 2016)

I prefer the term 'maker' over craftsman or artist... I think that's because I enjoy the process more than the product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2016)

deltatango said:


> When a worker pushes beyond what is required and strives to do the best, and develops a style and way about it, then craftsmanship is involved.
> 
> When a craftsman pushes beyond what is expected and makes forms that are unique, and possibly never before seen, then art is involved.
> 
> ...




I spent 5 hours bouncing around on the lawn mower this afternoon, trying to figure out how to intelligently explain that, and you just blew it all out of the water. Very well stated Mark!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm a moron



I'm a less on. If you combine the two words I'm a lesson.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## pinky (Oct 3, 2016)

If you work with your hands, you're a laborer
If you work with your hands and your head, you're a craftsman
If you work with your hands, head, and heart, you're an artist

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## pinky (Oct 3, 2016)

Lots of artists on woodbarter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 3, 2016)

Great answers to a thought provoking question.
I feel that I too am a maker. I usually am most comfortable with the rustic or primitive styles as I typically lack the precision for fine finish work.
I really strive to be accurate but often shy away from project that have drawers because of the dovetails, which I have not made since high school shop class.
There I said it I avoid drawers, but I want to learn because I am passing on some really cool projects.
As for the artisan, I do not have the vision to be an artist or creator of original projects.

I have the tools to be a craftsman , the skills of a crude makers that appreciates the beauty of the artist. I kinda envious of the ones that carve,paint, draw , you know the ones with a vision and ability to make it a reality.
That is why they call me " scrapwood"

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> There I said it I avoid drawers



I used to go that route in my 20's, but the chaffing got to be problematic.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2016)

I used to as well...recently, I had to wear briefs, briefly, after my hernia surgery a lil while ago...not a fan of briefs, I like boxers.



I know....i know...

*TMI*

**


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I used to as well...recently, I had to wear briefs, briefly, after my hernia surgery a lil while ago...not a fan of briefs, I like boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya Marc, we could've all done without the visual! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2016)

Tony said:


> Ya Marc, we could've all done without the visual! Tony



I didn't get any visuals from reading it - but then, I ain't Greek.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I didn't get any visuals from reading it - but then, I ain't Greek.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2016)

Tony said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

